# Thunderbird In Another Language



## Ateneo (Aug 31, 2012)

Hi, I post here because I didn't know where to put this question.

I just want to have Thunderbird in my language (Spanish)

I installed mail/thunderbird-i18n and then it asked me to install the plugins (the language files), well I installed es-ES. I have installed quick locale switcher too and I use it from Thunderbird menu but it seems nothing happens.

I have done it well with firefox, but using "about:config" and changing the locale from there.
I don't know how to do it in thunderbird.

I have googled it but things are not clear for me.

Any help??

Thanks in advance.


----------



## danvari (Jan 14, 2013)

go in the settings of the quick locale switcher and there you will find an option to switch the GUI locale (I think it's the first setting).


----------

